# Breakthrough for itchy dogs



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23829933

It's the most exciting thing in dog-derm I have heard about in many years. 

My understanding is that it targets receptors without activating them, blocking chemicals that do activate them, working completely unlike steroids or antihistamines.

There are potential side effects (as with almost everything): http://news.zoetis.com/press-releas...acitinib-tablet-control-itch-and-inflammation

But to finally have something like this seems almost like a miracle to me (and probably to anyone who has owned dogs with the misery and frustration of atopy).




ETA
It will actually be available early in 2014, I understand. In fact, derm vets have samples now.


----------



## susan jones (Oct 15, 2008)

Please keep us POSTED Connie, I would LOVE to try........


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I sure will!

I know at least three dogs "on the list" to start the minute it's available. 

It's been in the works for what seems like forever .... this non-steroid has been long awaited.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

definitely interesting !
1. assume it's not available yet ?
2. i saw the word "Diarrhoea" mentioned .... is that a medical way of spelling the runs ? if it's liquid poop, i've never seen it written like that


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I just asked a derm vet clinic about this. They said it is Apoquel, and it is available already to a select few derm vets. 

Fingers crossed. Thank you. Connie!

Laura


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Right, Laura... some derm vets have samples already and it will be widely available in early 2014.


(Yes, diarrhea and diarrhoea are the same thing. In the U.S., it's usually spelled "diarrhea.")


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, sorry ... looks like the second link in my original post has expired. Here's a replacement: http://news.zoetis.com/press-releas...lacitinib-tablet-control-itch-and-inflammatio


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I was wondering why Atopica has been running such crazy promotions lately. haha. They went from offering no discounts to suddenly offering 'buy three, get one free' deals. Not that I want to put my dog on cyclosporine, anyway - worse than steroids. 

I'm curious to see how much it's going to cost, though - I guarantee you that they're going to charge an arm and leg and that it'll end up being cost prohibitive for a lot of people. 

I've been blessed by never having an itchy dog (knock on wood), but if I did, I'd probably deliberately infect it with parasites before giving it an immunosuppressant.


----------

